# Rio 2 on July 15th 2014. Own it on Blu-ray and DVD



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Get More Music, More Fun and More Laughs When the Hilarious Comedy Adventure Flies Home on 3D Blu-ray™, Blu-ray™ & DVD July 15

The Blu-rayTM Comes with More Than an Hour of Special Features
Including 15 Exclusive Levels of ANGRY BIRDS RIO and Two Bonus Songs!

LOS ANGELES, Calif. (June 3rd, 2014) – Get ready to shake your tail feathers! Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment takes you deep into the Brazilian Amazon Rainforest for the most fun you’ll have all summer, as RIO 2 debuts on 3D Blu-ray, Blu-ray and DVD July 15. Just in time for summer vacation, this “hilarious family adventure” (Jeff Craig, Sixty Second Preview) will samba its way into your home with exciting bonus features and extras everyone will enjoy. Projected to eclipse more than $490 million worldwide at the box office, the animated hit is the must-own family title of the season.

The cast of the animated hit comedy Rio returns — along with a new flock of all-star voice talent, including Bruno Mars, Kristin Chenoweth, Andy Garcia and more — in this high-flying sequel for the whole family. The party continues when Blu (Oscar® nominee Jesse Eisenberg1), Jewel (Oscar® winner Anne Hathaway2) and their three kids take a walk on the wild side and embark on a colorful, comical, music-filled journey through the Amazon. As Blu tries to fit into his new surroundings, he goes beak-to-beak with the villainous Nigel, and meets the most fearsome adversary of all: his father-in-law!

The RIO 2 Blu-ray™ and DVD brings everything you loved from the first Rio, but with even more laughs, excitement and music! Not only will kids get nearly an hour and a half of bonus features on the RIO 2 Blu-ray™, but they’ll also get their groove on with two downloadable bonus songs from the RIO 2 soundtrack: “I Will Survive” and “Poisonous Love,” both performed by Gabi (Kristin Chenoweth) and Nigel (Jemaine Clement). For even more fun, every Blu-ray™ comes with 15 exclusive levels for Angry Birds Rio™ and Music Machine Sing-Along and Dance-Along songs for a whole family party! There’s also Janelle Monáe’s “What is Love” lyric video, a deleted scene, character auditions and much more!

1: Best Performance by an Actor in a Leading Role, The Social Network, 2010
2: Best Performance by an Actress in a Supporting Role, Les Misérables, 2012

SPECIAL FEATURES Blu-ray™
○ Deleted Scene - Practice
○ Rio Refresher
○ Boom, Shake, Snap: The Local Sounds of Brazil
■ The Bodybeats of the Barbatuques
■ How to Play the Barbatuques!
■ Rhythmic Rio
■ The Upbeat Uakti JamBehind The Scenes
○ Birds and Beats: The Singing Talents of Rio 2
○ Nigel the Shakespearean Cockatoo and Friends
○ Music, Dance, Sing-Along Machine
■ Music Machine
● "What Is Love"
● "Ô Vida"
● "Poisonous Love"
● "Welcome Back"
● "Beautiful Creatures"
● "Don't Go Away"
● "It's a Jungle Out Here"
● "I Will Survive"

● "Bola Viva"
● "Batucada Family"
■ Dance-Along
● "What Is Love"
● "Ô Vida"
● "Beautiful Creatures"
● "It's a Jungle Out Here"
■ Sing-Along
● "What Is Love"
● "Welcome Back"
● "Beautiful Creatures"
● "Don't Go Away"
● "It's a Jungle Out Here"
● "I Will Survive"
○ You Be the Judge
■ Tapir Audition
■ Monkey Audition
■ Turtle Audition
○ "What is Love?" by Janelle Monáe
○ "I Will Survive" Multi-Language Sequence
○ Still Gallery
○ Theatrical Trailers

SPECIAL FEATURES DVD
○ Rio Refresher
○ Birds and Beats: The Singing Talents of Rio 2
○ Nigel the Shakespearean Cockatoo and Friends
○ "What is Love?" by Janelle Monáe
○ "I Will Survive" Multi-Language Sequence
○ Still Gallery
○ Theatrical Trailers



RIO 2 3D BLU-RAY™
Street Date: July 15, 2014
Prebook Date: June 11, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen 16:9 (2.40:1)
Audio: English DTS-HD-MA 7.1
English DTS-HD-MA 7.1
Spanish (Latin) DD 5.1
Portuguese (Brazilian) DD 5.1
French (Quebecois) DD 5.1
Subtitles: English / Spanish / Portuguese / French
Total Run Time: 106 minutes
U.S. Rating: G
Closed Captioned: Yes

RIO 2 BLU-RAY™
Street Date: July 15, 2014
Prebook Date: June 11, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen 16:9 (2.40:1)
Audio: English DTS-HD-MA 7.1
English DTS-HD-MA 7.1
Spanish (Latin) DD 5.1
Portuguese (Brazilian) DD 5.1
French (Quebecois) DD 5.1
Subtitles: English / Spanish / Portuguese / French
Total Run Time: 217 minutes
U.S. Rating: G
Closed Captioned: Yes

RIO 2 DVD
Street Date: July 15, 2014
Prebook Date: June 11, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen 16:9 (2.40:1)
Audio: English DD 5.1
English DTS-HD-MA 7.1
Spanish (Latin) DD 2.0 Surround
Portuguese (Brazilian) DD 5.1
French (Quebecois) DD 2.0 Surround
Subtitles: English / Spanish / Portuguese / French
Total Run Time: 143 minutes
U.S. Rating: G
Closed Captioned: Yes


----------

